# Hi from Saudi Arabia



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm from the west coast of Saudi Arabia, Jeddah. I'm 240lbs and 183cm(sorry guys, you do the math) obviously I'm obese, and looking for a major transformation, any suggestion?

N.B: I'm an old member, but this is my first post in the forum.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Welcome!

You came to the right place.  There are a lot of knowledgeable people here.  Plus, there are some who use to be obese, but worked their way out of it.   They should be able to help you out immensely.

What does the "A F" in your name stand for?


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You came to the right place.  There are a lot of knowledgeable people here.  Plus, there are some who use to be obese, but worked their way out of it.   They should be able to help you out immensely.
> 
> What does the "A F" in your name stand for?



Thanks.

"A F" are the first and last letters of my ex.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

A_F_Lover said:


> Thanks.
> 
> "A F" are the first and last letters of my ex.



So...a few things have changed since you joined IM two years ago? 

You're English is good.  Is it your native language?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're English is good.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

Dammit!

I did it again!


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

I hate you, TT.  I so dearly hate you...


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So...a few things have changed since you joined IM two years ago?
> 
> You're English is good.  Is it your native language?



No, it's my 2nd language, my 3rd is German(intermediate).


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I hate you, TT.  I so dearly hate you...



Crap!


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2007)

A_F_Lover said:


> No, it's my 2nd language, my 3rd is German(intermediate).



Nice.  So far your English is flawless.

I should warn you, however, there are native English speakers on this forum that will have you thinking that English is their second language, that they're retarded, and using a broken keyboard.  

I'm looking at you, Danny!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 30, 2007)

Welcome to IM   You ever fish in the gulf heard the water can get be over a 100 degrees.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 30, 2007)

A_F_Lover said:


> Hi everyone, I'm from the west coast of Saudi Arabia, Jeddah. I'm 240lbs and 183cm(sorry guys, you do the math) obviously I'm obese, and looking for a major transformation, any suggestion?
> 
> N.B: I'm an old member, but this is my first post in the forum.


Asalamoalaikum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh.

Like DOMS said ... you will get as far here as you have the drive to go.  

Welcome to IM


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice.  So far your English is flawless.
> 
> I should warn you, however, there are native English speakers on this forum that will have you thinking that English is their second language, that they're retarded, and using a broken keyboard.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Danny!



I'm used to this


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Welcome to IM   You ever fish in the gulf heard the water can get be over a 100 degrees.



I've never been to the gulf. My house is only 5 minutes away from the red sea.


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 30, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Asalamoalaikum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh.
> 
> Like DOMS said ... you will get as far here as you have the drive to go.
> 
> Welcome to IM


Literally:"Peace, mercy and bless of God be upon you"

and I have the drive, my ex is temporary an ex until I become a Markus Rühl (It's her orders, her majesty!!)


----------



## Arnold (May 30, 2007)

A_F_Lover welcome to IM!


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 31, 2007)

Prince said:


> A_F_Lover welcome to IM!



Thanks boss.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

You ever see the religous police?  What do they wear?


----------



## A_F_Lover (May 31, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> You ever see the religous police?  What do they wear?



I live in Jeddah so they're almost extinct. Their headquarters is in Riyadh, and they wear a little short thobes, Ghutra without Eqal, and something called Bisht over the thobe, and drive GMCs. Anyhow, Their day is comming because of many accusations of misusing the authority.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 31, 2007)

Cool stuff never heard of Jeddah before but looks like its a big place with lots of money.  I want to go to Mecca sometime its got to be a pretty surreal experiance.

Jeddah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

